# Searching flat in Turin



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Hello Turin. I'm looking for a flat, San Salvario, center area. Need own bedroom in decent decently sized flat. Working regular job, I smoke but 95% outside, the other 5% I try not to smoke inside at weekends after a night on the tiles... Mother tongue English foreigner looking for change of flat! Thank you for your time


----------

